# October 2018 - Power PE Results & Survey



## justin-hawaii (Dec 5, 2018)

After each PE exam, I conduct a survey to gather recommendations for future test takers.  Once you receive your results, please share your thoughts on the link below.  Thank you!

October 2018 Power Results Survey: https://goo.gl/forms/WfGI5j1gWNXUaHsC3


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Dec 6, 2018)

justin-hawaii said:


> After each PE exam, I conduct a survey to gather recommendations for future test takers.  Once you receive your results, please share your thoughts on the link below.  Thank you!
> 
> [SIZE=10pt]October [/SIZE] 2018 Power Results Survey:[SIZE=10pt] https://goo.gl/forms/WfGI5j1gWNXUaHsC3[/SIZE]


Sounds like pass or fail everyone really struggled on Protection.


----------



## TruHero (Dec 7, 2018)

justin-hawaii said:


> After each PE exam, I conduct a survey to gather recommendations for future test takers.  Once you receive your results, please share your thoughts on the link below.  Thank you!
> 
> [SIZE=10pt]October [/SIZE] 2018 Power Results Survey:[SIZE=10pt] https://goo.gl/forms/WfGI5j1gWNXUaHsC3[/SIZE]


I bought your practice exam, and did the survey today. 

While the level of difficulty is probably close to the real exam, please revise your exam with a lot more protection/relay problems.  None of the practice exams I bought and took were really close to the real exam.


----------



## justin-hawaii (Dec 22, 2018)

Here are the results from the survey.  I also did a write-up of my own analysis of the October 2018 and 2017 results.  The webpage also has the raw results from the past four exams for your use. 

http://engproguides.com/powersurvey.html


----------



## Matt PSE (Dec 27, 2018)

The survey results PDF looks to be down.  Can you provide a link?


----------



## justin-hawaii (Dec 28, 2018)

Matt PSE said:


> The survey results PDF looks to be down.  Can you provide a link?


Sorry for the delay, please see link below.

http://engproguides.com/poweroct18results.pdf


----------

